

Filepicker.io partners with Aviary - brettcvz
https://www.filepicker.io/products/aviary/

======
tejaswiy
I just feel there needs to be a lot more work put into web intents (
<http://webintents.org/> ) when I see stuff like this.

~~~
kinlan
I am working on it.

------
hackernews
How is this partnership going to benefit Filepicker over anyone else that
implements Aviary?

This looks like an example integrating Aviary, with a seemingly sensational
title.

~~~
brettcvz
We noticed that a lot of folks using Filepicker wanted features that Aviary
had, and visa-versa, so as we move forward we'll be working together to make
it even easier to integrate both APIs together. This is just the beginning

------
BryanB55
thats cool I guess but we would only use filepicker without all of the aviary
stuff

------
jcampbell1
I really like this, as it makes it easy to embed a photo editor. That being
said, the design of the editor needs some work. The brushed metal, and poorly
embossed edges make it look really dated. This thing is going to look out of
place on pretty much any site.

~~~
thornofmight
I'm currently building something pretty similar to Aviary using Adobe's Scene7
technology, and Aviary seems like the best looking all-around image editor
I've found. Do you have any examples of file-upload/edit tools that look
better?

~~~
jcampbell1
I played around with this editor, and it is easy to fix. The bad bevel/emoboss
was caused because of a fast loading feature where an image of the editor is
loaded first, and the real editor is loaded later. Unfortunately, the initial
image is not perfectly aligned, causing ugly edges. The metal background is
also easy to remove.

Given how easy this is to fix, I wouldn't be afraid to use this service. The
visual design is a bit chunky, but I am sure that is so it can support touch
interfaces nicely. I think that is a worthwhile tradeoff.

~~~
thornofmight
Totally! Aviary is an awesome service. I was just asking for UI examples of
good-looking image editors/uploaders.

